# French sign contract for 3rd Mistral class LHD



## CougarKing (21 Apr 2009)

I couldn't find this posted before in a search.



> *France Signs Contract for 3rd Mistral Class LHD*
> 19-Apr-2009 21:35 EDT
> 
> In December 2008, reports surfaced that France intended to accelerate production of its 3rd Mistral Class LHD, as part of a EUR 2.3 billion defense component of France’s economic stimulus package. Releases now indicate that a deal was finalized on Apr 10/09, and production of the 3rd ship of class has begun. It is expected to enter service in 2012.
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2009)

Sounds like a cheaper approach than the USN San Antonio class and more liveable to boot.

From Startegypage.



> Mistral Magic
> April 25, 2009: After the second of the new French Mistral class LHDs (amphibious assault ships), the Tonnerre, entered service two years ago, plans were made to build the third one using less expensive techniques, and more quickly. The French navy received the first (the Mistral) of these 21,500 ton ships in 2006. Both were ordered in 2001. These two ships replaced two older amphibious landing ships. This will give France a force of four amphibious ships. The two Mistrals are also equipped to serve as command vessels for amphibious operations. The French have been very happy with how the Mistrals have performed.
> 
> The Mistrals are similar in design to the U.S. LPD 17 (San Antonio) class. Both classes are about 620 feet long, but the LPD 17s displace 25,000 tons. The French ships are more highly automated, requiring a crew of only 180, versus 396 on the LPD 17. On long voyages on the open ocean, the Mistrals require as few as nine sailors and officers on duty ("standing watch") to keep the ship going.
> ...


----------

